# Puppy’s first heat, very swollen!



## KayTee (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi, I think my puppy is going through her first season. She’s 9 months and it’s been a few weeks since we discovered some red stains on her bed. She’s constantly licking herself but her bits are REALLY swollen. I know this is normal for this time but does it take a while to go down and in your experiences is it normal for it to be like this a good few weeks after the first sighting of possible blood? She’s not bleeding that much and I think she’s cleaning herself up constantly so we’ve not had to resort to putting knickers on her 😊


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

Yes it's perfectly normal she could be really swollen for another few weeks our little one is not long finished her first season and she was very swollen for nearly 4 weeks but only bleeding for nearly 2 weeks . Hope she's ok otherwise 💕


----------



## KayTee (Apr 11, 2021)

Cocos mum said:


> Yes it's perfectly normal she could be really swollen for another few weeks our little one is not long finished her first season and she was very swollen for nearly 4 weeks but only bleeding for nearly 2 weeks . Hope she's ok otherwise 💕


 Thank you for the reply! Yes she’s fine otherwise, very cuddly at the moment which is obviously lovely ❤


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

KayTee said:


> Thank you for the reply! Yes she’s fine otherwise, very cuddly at the moment which is obviously lovely ❤


Awe wee lamb 💕💕


----------



## Brian R. Ware (Nov 3, 2021)

Signs seen during this phase include a swollen vulva, blood-tinged discharge, excessive licking of the genital area, clingy behavior, and aggression toward male dogs. Your dog may also hold her tail close to her body.


----------

